# Ibanez Thermion TN120 head opinions.



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

*NAD!Ibanez Thermion TN120.*

Found this locally, for a reasonable price.
Read all I can from forums( wow metal heaven, if that's your thing.), reviews from stores that use to stock them.
Was waiting for the Blackheart bh100h but that's a long term wait by the looks of it.

Looking to see how the vintage cleans "really" are.

Anyone have a hands on opinion?

Thanks GC'ers.


Edit: Here is my review.[video=youtube;LIuXDVl0AfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIuXDVl0AfM[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not heard of them myself but googled up a pic


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Many, many knobs, and many, many switches means it must be good, right? 

Neil

PS: Sorry, I have nothing useful to contribute.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Looking to see how the vintage cleans "really" are.


I can't help you, but I will be interested reading the comments about "vintage cleans" from this amp.

It certainly appears to have a lot of features (based on the knobs and switches)...surely vintage cleans are "inside there" somewhere.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What was that? (Sound in the far distance) "just buy it! Take it back if it's not for youuuu!"
The Mystical Voice may be right!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, umm, it followed me home, can I keep it?!?
Tomorrow for iPhone tour & video.
Tonight, off to see Captain America with the missus at the local cinema.
Tomorrow, we crank! (I think I'll use my ibanez Roadstar II 140 '80's delight)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Be careful you don't accidentally re-arrange any internal organs with that thing! Killer looking amp. Congrats. Looking forward to your thoughts on the new amp.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Happy NAD!

Neil


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump for my video![video=youtube;LIuXDVl0AfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIuXDVl0AfM[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a very versatile rig you have there. I thought it would be a metal head one trick pony but it is much more than that judging by the sounds you are getting in the demo. Thanks for that.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> That is a very versatile rig you have there. I thought it would be a metal head one trick pony but it is much more than that judging by the sounds you are getting in the demo. Thanks for that.


That was the reason I was asking about the head, everything I was reading was "METAL!!!!!" But, the thing is a workhorse. It smooths out over the neck single coils & even the P-Rail i have in the PRS singlecut really nicely.
Thanks for the like Bluzfish!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

As bluzfish states "very versatile" indeed!

Thanks for the video demo.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: NAD!Ibanez Thermion TN120.*

Oh, the bridge pickup is a Seymour Duncan JB series TB-4 in the ol' Ibby Roadstar II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------

